# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Ilektronikos Here

## musicbox

Παιδιά ειμαι και εγω διαθεσιμος οπιος βρει καποια δυσκολια στην εγκατασταση να ερθω να τον βοηθησω ......
τηλεφωνο ********* ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

edit από xaotikos: Παρακαλώ όχι τηλέφωνα public...

----------

